# Need Suggestion for 1TB Drive Always ON usage.



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2013)

As the thread title suggests. I need suggestions. Please let me know valid reasons for your suggestions. Thanks 

I don't game, but download a lot of stuff and copy paste a lot of stuff too. *speed is not a necessity but reliability is*.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2013)

Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/storage/178042-need-suggestions-new-1tb-drive-gaming.html

I'd say go with WD Blue. If you can afford go for WD Black.

I'll also be buying one WD Blue 1TB.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 26, 2013)

go for WD caviar blue 1TB...
*new*green drives are also good, correct?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> go for WD caviar blue 1TB...
> *new*green drives are also good, correct?



Green drives generally meant for running quietly for days, but not performance.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2013)

wd green is no no drive.


----------

